# Pleco cave size?



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey guys I was going to make a few plceo caves for my BNP and I was wondering what size roughly to make them. I was thinking about 3 inches wide by 5 inches deep, by about 2 inches high. Does that sound right?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's too wide. The male will not be able to trap the female. Check out this thread: View topic - L134 breeding cave size • PlanetCatfish.com

The cave should be just barely wider and taller than the male. The length seems to depend on the fish, but the general consensus is to provide some variety. My L134 and Hypans are breeding in 1.5" wide D shaped caves. Unless you are dealing with L182 or rather large Ancistrus, 3 inches will never allow the male to trap a female in there easily.


----------



## vicz24 (Jan 19, 2012)

For BNP you only will need a 1" or 1 1/2" Wx 1" T x about 6" L cave nothing bigger, all my plecos from L201 Gold spot to L264 Sultans use those caves.


----------

